# How much do you feed your tetras?



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

I have six skirt tetras who can't seem to eat food flakes before they fall to the ground (my pleco appreciates this). This seems so amateur (I am!) but how much should I feed them, how often, and how to prevent the water from pulling it down before the little guys snatch it up?

I feel like there's so much to learn about this aquarium keeping stuff!

:0)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

They're prop not that hungry which is why they don't "hunt" it down quick enough.

I have & always will feed my tanks every other day and then only amount that the guys eat within few seconds (make 20 sec!? never really stopped the time on 'em).

I have actually never heard of a fish starved to death in all these years, but over feeding them and therewith making them unhealthy and upping debris matters in your tank....

Edit: Forgot to add, I always feel everyone with frozen foods, not flakes, makes for better colors & healthy fish


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Flake foods are today very nutritious, but it doesn't take much; a flake or two a day will provide and adult fish what it needs. You may be overfeeding if they show no interest; tetras are usually very quick to grab everything they can.

Byron.


----------

